

Ask HN: Review my startup joinbox.com (closed beta invites) - konradm

I'd love some feedback; we're a startup from Switzerland trying to help stay connected with a sleek unified inbox (social networks, email, rss)<p>http://beta.joinbox.com/?code=36x7x6pp
======
CWIZO
Why do you want my email password? I'm using gmail, so I assume you could use
OAuth for that? Also the request permissions dialog for FB is just plain
scary, do you really need all those permissions? I like the sleek interface!

edit: if I view a tweet with replies, I would like to click the tweets bellow
that to see replies to that tweet (just like on twitter.com)

edit2: add google reader integration for news feeds

edit3: how about visually separating content from different sources? For
instance I put more importance to stuff from FB and if posts from FB would
have a blue background (just an example) I could find them more easily in the
swarm of twitter posts ...

------
rglover
Plop down some coin and buy an SSL certificate. Really not comfortable putting
in my email password/other information on an unknown site.

------
dshipper
It's really hard to tell what the product actually does from just that one
screenshot. I tried to sign up but it said my username was taken (even though
I've definitely never signed up before). Looks like an interesting product if
I could see what it does specifically.

~~~
konradm
Hmm, there are still some available. Try again. On the other hand, there's a
clip on joinbox.com

------
AznHisoka
It seems it needs my email password? Not sure I wanna give that out to just
anyone.

Also, FYI, your site made my Google Chrome crash (XP)

------
konradm
Here are more invites: <http://beta.joinbox.com/?code=o7us6gu5>

------
vineet
Good idea. I like your video. Unfortuantely it seems that you are out of
tokens - so I can't get you more feedback than that.

------
tableseed
I was just looking for something like this. It's really nice so far.

------
alptrv
Seems like token not available any more

